# The new arrivals :)



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Went to the LFS today and picked up some Serras! I got 3 baby black P's. It would be sweet if they were Rhoms, but we shall see! They are way too small to tell anything for sure. Here are some pics of them and then here are some pics of my red bellies









And don't worry, the 3 Serras wont be in the same tank for long; it is just to get them started.

Sorry for the crap quality... I really need to get a camera and not use my camera phone lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

awesome fish you got yourself there.

really wanna see those black p's grow and develop.

keep us updated


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks man, I am soo excited about this. It's even better since they are my first Serra's


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the pick up but why buy three of the same fish unless you're planning to try a cohab?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

this looks like a thread thats about to go wrong








3 serras are not ok together only 1 will last, especially in a 10 gallon.
dont mean to be a dick but thats the truth.
nice decorations tho lol


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

read what he says

And don't worry, the 3 Serras wont be in the same tank for long; it is just to get them started.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Hopefully you can get them into seperate tanks quick. So you bought 3 of the same serra?? Goona keep the best looking one er what??


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice pick up man. Good luck!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

3rd pic the one that is giving a flank shot looks like an elong that would be cool.

You gotta seperate those asap they will kill each other as soon as they get aware of their surroundings. Get a divider or something if you gotta keep em together for a while.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> 3rd pic the one that is giving a flank shot looks like an elong that would be cool.
> 
> You gotta seperate those asap they will kill each other as soon as they get aware of their surroundings. Get a divider or something if you gotta keep em together for a while.


i agree, it does look like an elong so if i were you seperate them as soon as possible cus with serras you just dont know.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

If you know that the 3 p's are black piranha's. Then you should know that they are rhom's. If you don't know if there rhom's, then you can't claim that there black piranha's. And, I'm sure your going to get alot of heat, from here. Because, alot of us know that you can't keep bp's together.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I honestly think that his plan is to try and cohab all three but that's just my opinion.

If that is your plan then just come right out and say it, people will be more willing to help if that's what you choose to do.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Well my original plan-and still sticking to it- was to get the three Serras all together and then spearate them; but it just so happened I got a sweet deal on buying them and so I had to buy right then and there. It was never my intention on trying a cohab or anything like that.



db04ph said:


> Hopefully you can get them into seperate tanks quick. So you bought 3 of the same serra?? Goona keep the best looking one er what??


And to be honest..... I don't know what I will do. I will most likely keep them all, but if I knew someone was looking for a rhom or something, I could then share the wealth.







This is a sharing community. I would however keep the best looking one for myself though, that's for sure.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Thats good to know man, good luck and keep us updated if you can.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I did the same thing. My lfs had Baby Blacks and i got 3. They ok together for the 2 months i had them all. Ive no seperated thema nd kept the best looking one for myself but they grew from dime sized to 2"-3" and seemed alot happier when they were all together and alot more outgoing. IM now wishing i wouldnt have seperated them.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Retaks said:


> I did the same thing. My lfs had Baby Blacks and i got 3. They ok together for the 2 months i had them all. Ive no seperated thema nd kept the best looking one for myself but they grew from dime sized to 2"-3" and seemed alot happier when they were all together and alot more outgoing. IM now wishing i wouldnt have seperated them.


So you are saying they were happy all together?


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

They had alot more fin nips they Pygos do but they were alot more outgoing together then just having the 1 is. I had my 3 in a 55 so there was plenty of room for them. Now i just have the 1 in the 55 and he is about 3"-4".


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

your 3 serras look alot like my lil rhom. Nice looking reds BTW.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you very much... I appreciate that


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigga said:


> 3rd pic the one that is giving a flank shot looks like an elong that would be cool.


I think you are correct my friend. They look like elongs the more I think about it.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

65galhex said:


> 3rd pic the one that is giving a flank shot looks like an elong that would be cool.


I think you are correct my friend. They look like elongs the more I think about it.
[/quote]

Even then thats still pretty awesome

youll find out soon enough


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

still looks like a lil rhom to me. I've seen a few baby elongs and they are still more elongated then that. Either way still a great P!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Retaks said:


> I did the same thing. My lfs had Baby Blacks and i got 3. They ok together for the 2 months i had them all. Ive no seperated thema nd kept the best looking one for myself but they grew from dime sized to 2"-3" and seemed alot happier when they were all together and alot more outgoing. IM now wishing i wouldnt have seperated them.


Just a guess but when they got a little bigger then 3 inches Im guessin that you would have had some deaths. I wouldnt try it 65hex.. Not worth the risk to keep them together.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Either way Elong or Rhom... Im excited! Lo- I am moving them to different tanks this weekend.

A bit of sad news though...... one of them did die today, I dont know why. He has no fin nip markings or bite marks, he looks healthy, water params are fine. idk... but that sucks.

ph- 6.6 (a bit low...)
ammo- 0
nitrite- 0
nitrate- 0


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

You have a nitrate reading of zero, doesnt seem right to me. Do you have live plants in the tank?

And was the tank cycled? How long has it been setup etc.. and what do you do for maintainence and how often?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

It seemed weird to me as well. I have no live plants. The tank was definitely cycled, it has been setup and had fish in it for prob about 3 months at least. I do 15% water changes twice a week. I haven't done a water change yet since I put the little guys in there from the lfs.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, I went back to the store and they gave me a whole new fish. We shall see how this works out.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Goodluck man and good to know the lfs gave you a new one.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks... Yeah I was pretty fortunate. but then again I am there literally once a week.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

you sure it didn't have any nips on it or major markings you didn't catch? Could be stress related. 6.6 for a Ph is a lil low, but that ain't goona mess up ur tank unless your tank fluctuates alot. It's very hard to get ur nitrates at 0 because theres always some sort of nitrates present due to the bioload. Other then that all ur readings look pretty normal and healthy


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

So I had to move this weekend, about 2 hrs away. My reds are in the new location, swimming and getting reacquainted- no problems. The other baby guys on the other hand.... not so much. I am now back to square one, just the reds.


----------



## CostaKapo (Apr 23, 2009)

they died on your move??


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah man that sucks, sorry to hear that. How did you transport them?


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh man, im so sorry to hear that. R u gonna try again?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah they died. The reds are doing perfect eating today and all but the little guys not so much. I had them in a 8 gallon styrofoam cooler. I had a plastic bag lining it and had it taped closed. I posted a thread about moving and I just took the advice.

Yes I will definitely trying again.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Good to know and goodluck man


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear man that sucks.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea man it does suck. I am kind of aggravated about it.


----------

